# Echinodorus Tenellus



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Who knows for sure how big Echinodorus Tenellus gets. I purchased some here and I have leaves that are 7" long. I'm thinking it might be Echinodorus Angustifolis instead. Mods feel free to move this to Plant ID if necessary.

Plant in Question:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's hard to tell from the photo, but _E. tenellus_ (or _H. tenellum_) can indeed get that tall under certain conditions, especially if it's crowded.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Cavan, that's helpful. I didn't realize E. Tenellus could get that tall.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW! That's huge!! Most of mine stays really short. I do have some now that are maybe 2" at most. Aren't plants amazing!


----------

